# Cheap/Free Hay feeder idea



## BlueEyedFainters

Just sharing my cheap/free hay feeder with you all..
Pallet + board + 6 screws = easy enough!
It's a 'baby' pallet, and fits 2 flakes from either side. I used to give them their hay in a basket but they'd either lay in it, or just dump it everywhere. Sigh.









Tink was jealous...








Aaaaaand just because Brutie tried to eat the flash out of my phone..


----------



## liz

Good idea! They look pleased with it too!


----------



## GTAllen

very nice. Is that a pallet recycle.


----------



## BlueEyedFainters

Yep- a friend of mine works at a retail store by me.. She had a huge amount of pallets they were just throwing away so she hauled them over to me and we made what I lovingly call Goat Mountain, and then this was one of the smaller left over pallets. Re-purposing has its pluses!


----------



## Used2bmimi

Oh heck ya, way to go! I love repurposing!


----------



## clearwtrbeach

That's cool I did the same thing just bigger. I too love repurposing. You should see some of it at our house.


----------



## BBpiglet7

Fantastic idea, thank you for sharing - this is exactly what I need, as I'm preparing for the arrival of my two pygmy goats in a couple of weeks


----------

